# Cannon MF4150 printer re-install



## reldepad (Aug 16, 2013)

I am trying to install my cannon MF4150 printer on a friend's computer, but it is just not responding. 
The computer is an Aesus, running windows 7 (home edition) sp1, 32 bit.

I have: 
cleared the print queue, 
disconnected the printer, 
removed the printer from the control panel, 
uninstalled the printer drivers, 
rebooted the computer, 
re-installed the drivers, 
reconnected the printer, 
... but with no success. 
Could someone pls suggest what I should do?


----------



## Khaoz123 (Aug 1, 2013)

Do you have the disc for the printer?


----------



## reldepad (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi Khaoz123, yes I do have the oriignal disc, but the setup files and drivers were designed for Windows XP (?) 

... Since then I have been able to get it to update drivers for Vista then Win-7 (on my machines) ... 

Fortunately I carefully repeated the process I listed above, including deleting all prior downloads of drivers and setup files, and downloaded a fresh set for the printer and for the Toolbox(scanner) ... and now it is all working well. Thankyou for your reply.
/reldepad


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

did you go to canons website, search for the specific printer model and see if they have win7 drivers. if not, that is your next step


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Go to the Device Manager and uninstall the printer driver.
Download the correct printer driver for your OS from Cannon.

Canon U.S.A. : Support & Drivers : imageCLASS MF4150

Turn off the computer and *unplug the printer's USB cable from it*.
Turn on the computer and when Windows loads, install the printer software. Now, connect the USB cable from the printer. If the "found new hardware wizard comes up cancel it and instead follow the Cannon install procedure as outlined on page 19 of the startup guide (note that the software location may be different for a Win 7 install -- check the download for a readme file).

http://gdlp01.c-wss.com/gds/5/0900006465/01/imageCLASS_MF4150_Starter_Guide_EN.pdf


----------



## reldepad (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi MPR ... thankyou for your reply. That is useful. The printer is working well again. When it agrees with its world it is a very good machine. regards, reldepad


----------

